# Tanning



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone on here have any tricks for tanning they want to share?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A lounge chair, cold beer and a nice sandy beach usually works for me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> A lounge chair, cold beer and a nice sandy beach usually works for me.


Don't forget the good looking women in skimpy outfits laying next to you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SlickWeo said:


> Anyone on here have any tricks for tanning they want to share?


I'm waiting for the taxidermy guys here to chime in. 

What kind of hide are you wanting to tan?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Make sure you cover up sensitive areas.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it fleshed, and salted? Have you done the pickle? What is it that you are tanning?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kwalk3 said:


> Make sure you cover up sensitive areas.


Or in my case put on 8 billion SPF...had skin cancer twice in less than a year


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Go onto Mckenzie Taxidermy Supply and look at the tanning supplies they have. Look at the knoblock (? on spelling) "stuff" You need to salt the hide after fleshing and washing! That "sets" the fur. I know they have a kit that will do a couple coyotes, or a deer cape. Good luck. :mrgreen:


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm going to start my tanning experience in a speedo... I will also be tanning a rabbit. I want to have a jackalope. I've been watching youtube videos, but just wondered if anyone had any tips on what product they have had good or bad experiences with.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is one that I would strongly suggest watching some various videos on Youtube. Tanning can be screwed up, and there are some nice techniques that I have seen on there that I hadn't considered in the past.


----------

